# Licorice Gouramis



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I did a Google search on these fish but get conflicting information, especially on what they accept as food. Some sites say live only other say flake or freezed dried.

So who hear have kept these little fish that can give me some accurate information on what they will eat. Feel free to add more info that will help with their care.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm not sure about the feeding issue, but I do know they do best in groups (5 or more) and in a species only aquarium. Most people who keep them in community tanks rarely get a glimpse of them as they are really shy and do not feel secure in the company of larger fish species such Rainbows and Cichlids. I just hope you do keep them alone, only then will you enjoy seeing them.


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

I think all your sources are probably correct--but it depends on the actual fish that you get and what they're willing to eat. I've kept chocolate gouramies that gourged themselves on flake foods...while others wouldn't even give it a second glance and would only eat live foods. You'll just have to be prepared to feed live foods (which would be best, anyway) and maybe supplement with prepared...and see what happens.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd try a little of this and a little of that to give them a varied diet.

Dawn has either the Licorice or the Sparkling gourami's (I keep forgetting which) and hers have even spawned for her. I think she feeds a combo of frozen foods and the NLS food. You could probably ask her.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

If it's the sparklings, my experience has been that they eat everything. Voracious little critters.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

I have P. ornaticauda and the do eat frozen and prepared foods. It needs to be moving though. The best bet is to offer the fish everything, and clean up the leftovers. 
This species is territorial and will claim spots in the tank which they furiously guard. keeping them in groups is not necessary as they really do not like each others company (well, the case with ornaticauda, anyway. This species is reported to be more on the pugnacious side) They are a great little fish that puts on very colorful and animated displays. If you have a good source of soft acidic water and a dedicated tank for them, I highly reccomend giving this genus a shot.

here is a picture of two males sparring...


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for the replies... I did buy four and have them in my shrimp tank with no other fish. I have seen them picking at the sand and plants but never seen them eat what I have offered. So far I have tried cyclop-ezz, liquid bloodworms and live brine. They are very shy and stay out of sight most of the time.

Aaron... Gorgeous fish!


----------

